# Email I Received From Nemo and Nala's Daddy



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've had a crappy, busy week, with not much time online.

I'm taking a friend to the airport (John Wayne Airport, not LAX, he's NOT that good of a friend) ~ LOL

In any case, wanted to quickly share this email from Nemo and Nala's original owner (their daddy) :wub: 

Sure made my day. I hope it helps yours.

 I JUST LOOKED AT THE WEBSITE WITH ALL THE LITTLE BABIES ON IT. NEMO AND NALA LOOK GREAT. THANK YOU FOR TAKING CARE OF THEM AND THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS YOU SAID ABOUT ME. LOL I SHED A TEAR.LOL I MISS THEM SO MUCH. HAS ANYBODY TRIED TO ADOPT THEM YET?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How nice. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Deb, this is killing me, I don't know why this is happening, I need to talk more with my hubby rayer:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

My heart goes out to the original owner. My heart goes out to you too for the week you have had. Nemo & Nala are very fortunate to have been placed in your home. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

rayer: Oh how I wish I could have 5 dogs.......

those two are gonna get a great home alright....I just wish it was right here. :smcry:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is so sad that he had to give them up!!!!! I wish things could have been different for him~~~~


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

We would love to give them a good home here in Illinois. They would be a perfect match with Sadie and Oliver! My husband has been in the Navy for 16 years, and is finally done with his overseas deployments. Our next duty station will also be where we retire.

I know how heart-wrenching it is for this Navy Daddy to give up these precious babies. We have families around here all the time who get orders to places like Japan, where it's required for incoming pets to be in quarantine for up to two years. So, naturally, they decide to re-home them with someone whom they know will provide them with a loving home. It's so sad!

Anyhow, please send a big, "HOORAH" from a fellow Navy family at NTC Great Lakes. He'll know the meaning.

They must be very proud of their Daddy!

Angela


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 11 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603838


> oh Deb, this is killing me, I don't know why this is happening, I need to talk more with my hubby rayer:[/B]




Go Paula Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How far is Idaho from California ... you can come and visit us and then take a double whammy home ..

Deb do u deliver ??????????????


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little note from Daddy. It's easy to see where Nala and Nemo got their charm.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's so sad that their daddy had to give them up. That is such a sweet note. Thank him for serving our country. Oh Paula, i so hope that you will be able to adopt these two. rayer: They are so adorable and would have such a wonderful home. I wish i could take them myself.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 11 2008, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603838


> oh Deb, this is killing me, I don't know why this is happening, I need to talk more with my hubby rayer:[/B]



Paula, my husband wasn't very happy when i said that we going to get Chelsea and Riley. I was looking for a puppy about 4 months after Shelby went to the bridge. I was looking for a little girl maltese and couldn't find one in my price range or one not available yet, so my next choice was a cocker spaniel so i contacted a breeder in Alabama about a cocker spaniel puppy. We talked to the breeder and told her what we were looking for and reserved a puppy if it was a buff colored girl. Well i would check the paper every weekend to see if a maltese was advertised and lo and behold there had been two little girls not far from us and at a resonable price. We went and looked at the puppies and Chloe picked us. Well in the meantime we had forgotten to call the breeder in Alabama about the cocker and to let her know that we had gotten a puppy. On October 27 we got a call that our little girl had been born and my husband said no because we have a little puppy. She had sent us a picture and i showed my husband and after he saw Chelsea he knew she was ours. Well then a girl at work had told me about Riley and the conditon he was in and he was being neglected and abused. I called my husband at work and told him that i was rescuing a little boy maltese and he said no we have enough and i told him i was not asking if we could rescue him i was just letting him know that i am rescuing this little boy and just wanted to let him know so that when i brought him home he wouldn't be surprised. Well after he saw the look in Riley's eyes and the condition he was in he could not say no to that sweet little boy. He instantly fell in love with this little boy. Next is Noelle the rescue from Greece, my mom found her in a little cage at the market and couldn't let her sit in that cage. So my mom got her and brought her to me when she visited. My husband can't imagine not having any of these precious babies in our lives now. He tells them how much he misses them when he gets home from work and when he had to do his reserve duty in Mississippi he would talk to them on the phone and bring them a surprise every month from Mississippi. I hope that your husband will let you adopt the both of them because they bring so much joy to your life and home.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Deb that was a lovely message - your efforts in rescue totally :rockon: . Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, you need these pups. Can't your daughter mind one or two while you're away in the RV park? Or maybe you could disguise one as...I don't know, maybe a cat or something. Do the rules say you can't have two dogs and a cat?  Just a thought.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2008, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603986


> Paula, you need these pups. Can't your daughter mind one or two while you're away in the RV park? Or maybe you could disguise one as...I don't know, maybe a cat or something. Do the rules say you can't have two dogs and a cat?  Just a thought.[/B]


Oh yes!! I think somehow it can be done!! They are all small white fluffy things that they won't know there are 3 instead of two!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2008, 06:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603986


> Paula, you need these pups. Can't your daughter mind one or two while you're away in the RV park? Or maybe you could disguise one as...I don't know, maybe a cat or something. Do the rules say you can't have two dogs and a cat?  Just a thought.[/B]


I think the solution to the RV park issue is very simple, actually. Since they are all lil white dogs who "all look the same", you just swap them out, making sure that only two of them are outside at a time. Yeah, I think that would work. People at the park would only see two dogs and not realize that you are recyclying them... Oh, better make sure that Nemo wears clothes all the time so that no one will notice that he has different equipment. Might be a dead giveaway. hehehehehe  :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jul 12 2008, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604051


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2008, 06:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603986





> Paula, you need these pups. Can't your daughter mind one or two while you're away in the RV park? Or maybe you could disguise one as...I don't know, maybe a cat or something. Do the rules say you can't have two dogs and a cat?  Just a thought.[/B]


Oh, better make sure that Nemo wears clothes all the time so that no one will notice that he has different equipment. Might be a dead giveaway. hehehehehe  :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:w00t: :blush: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Deb,

My heart swells for that wonderful man, but mostly because you have helped him make sure his beautiful family is taken care of properly...he knows how wonderful you are and knows too that you will make sure his little heart dogs will be taken care of just as well when you find them a home.

I love you.


----------

